# I cannot get my nextbook tablet to connect to or find any wifi signal



## XxTidariusxX (Apr 24, 2017)

ok i am completely lost, i bought this tablet for my daughter about 2 months ago and it worked completely fine, she watched netflix, hulu, played her games all completely fine, no problems. then 2 days ago she starts crying and comes to me saying her tablet wont work. so i looked at it and a wifi symbol ive never seen was at the top of the screen, so i thought ok ill try restarting it and nope nothing, still the same, i tried turning off and on the wifi, airplane mode, i even went into the settings and did both factory reset data and reset network settings twice and nope still nothing, i go to the wifi screen and it just sits and says searching for networks... and when my network does occasionally pop up it tries to connect, doesnt, then it just says saved. i know there are active networks around me and i have even tried going to use public wifi spots and those dont even show up, it still just says searching for networks, the screenshot pic is of my phone which is still connected to my wifi and working no problem so the wifi is still working, i just cant figure out why it would work for 2 months perfectly then just out of nowhere it stops, please someone help me


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

May I ask, brand and model of this tablet? Thank you.


----------



## XxTidariusxX (Apr 24, 2017)

brand is a nextbook tablet bought from walmart, model number is NX16A8116R, here is the link to the tablet on walmart.com so you can view the exact specs and everything

https://www.walmart.com/ip/8-Nextbook-Tab-Blk/135510787?variantFieldId=actual_color


----------



## XxTidariusxX (Apr 24, 2017)

*i cannot get my tablet to connect to or even locate any wifi signal*

ok i am completely lost, i bought this tablet for my daughter about 2 months ago and it worked completely fine, she watched netflix, hulu, played her games all completely fine, no problems. then 2 days ago she starts crying and comes to me saying her tablet wont work. so i looked at it and a wifi symbol ive never seen was at the top of the screen, so i thought ok ill try restarting it and nope nothing, still the same, i tried turning off and on the wifi, airplane mode, i even went into the settings and did both factory reset data and reset network settings twice and nope still nothing, i go to the wifi screen and it just sits and says searching for networks... and when my network does occasionally pop up it tries to connect, doesnt, then it just says saved. i know there are active networks around me and i have even tried going to use public wifi spots and those dont even show up, it still just says searching for networks, the screenshot pic is of my phone which is still connected to my wifi and working no problem so the wifi is still working, i just cant figure out why it would work for 2 months perfectly then just out of nowhere it stops, please someone help me. if you need more specs on the tablet i have here is the link to the exact tablet i bought from walmart, the details section may give more info on the specs than i can provide. PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!

https://www.walmart.com/ip/8-Nextbo...38911313132678057053&affillinktype=10&veh=aff


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: i cannot get my tablet to connect to or even locate any wifi signal*

Google "FBI Surveillance Van" and I think you'll have a clue.

Combined Threads.


----------



## XxTidariusxX (Apr 24, 2017)

*Re: i cannot get my tablet to connect to or even locate any wifi signal*

this is 100% untrue, the name of my network has absolutely nothing to do with anything at all because i have multiple devices connected to it and have had the same network name for 8 years with the same isp att uverse, if something on a different level did something to my wifi or network it would have affected my 2 laptops, my other tablet which is also the same exact nextbook, my phone, 2 tvs, xbox one and 360, and 2 kindle fire hd's, the wifi is working still perfectly for all of them and other wifi signals still pop up as well, its only this one tablet that is pictured above that is not working


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you try "forget network"?


----------



## XxTidariusxX (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, I tried factory resetting both the tablet settings and network settings, the same WiFi signals that are shown in the screenshot used to show up on the tablet now the tablet just continuously says searching for networks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/stop-android-4-3-from-always-scanning-for-wi-fi-networks/


----------



## XxTidariusxX (Apr 24, 2017)

this did not work because i have 6.0 marshmallow os


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Marshmallow is just another Android "update" (with added features) like Lollypop etc.


----------



## XxTidariusxX (Apr 24, 2017)

this did not help either, it doesnt have any option for the scanning under location


----------



## XxTidariusxX (Apr 24, 2017)

it doesnt even have the 3 dots in the upper right hand corner


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Walmart sells with Lollypop. If problem started with Marshmallow, revert as follows: Why & How to Downgrade from Marshmallow 6.0 to Lollipop 5.1.1 in Nexus 5/ 6/ 9 - Guide


----------

